# Varenne 3 - Any Info?



## chubbyxmonkey

Does anyone have any info on the Varenne 3 that comes with an optional strap?  Price?  

Thank you!


----------



## Swanky

Is this their new WOC? If so I tried it on in Beverly Hills last week and it's now on my list in blue or white!


----------



## chubbyxmonkey

Swanky said:


> Is this their new WOC? If so I tried it on in Beverly Hills last week and it's now on my list in blue or white!


Yes!  I'd say it's like WOC.  I haven't seen it but also thinking blue.  Do you happen to remember the price?
Thank you!


----------



## Swanky

chubbyxmonkey said:


> Yes!  I'd say it's like WOC.  I haven't seen it but also thinking blue.  Do you happen to remember the price?
> Thank you!


I saw it in the case and said "uhh, I haven't seen that before!" the SA said they just got them the week before and took it out for me.  I loved it, it's much like a Chanel WOC.  DH liked it too and said to put it on the list lol, unfortunately, I didn't ask about price.


----------



## chubbyxmonkey

Swanky said:


> I saw it in the case and said "uhh, I haven't seen that before!" the SA said they just got them the week before and took it out for me.  I loved it, it's much like a Chanel WOC.  DH liked it too and said to put it on the list lol, unfortunately, I didn't ask about price.


Thank you for the info!!  Will have to make a trip to check this out!


----------



## chubbyxmonkey

Swanky said:


> I saw it in the case and said "uhh, I haven't seen that before!" the SA said they just got them the week before and took it out for me.  I loved it, it's much like a Chanel WOC.  DH liked it too and said to put it on the list lol, unfortunately, I didn't ask about price.


Love the "put it on the list" from your DH!


----------



## elizapav

I was told Varenne - $1410 black/black; black/tan  - $1765 colors. I am not sure if that’s the right bag. Is anyone able to confirm?


----------



## Swanky

I revealed mine here, it was $1765






						Croisière 50 Bag and Varenne Continental Wallet reveal
					

https://www.goyard.com/us_en/sac-croisiere-50.html Like a cocoon that transports, protects and secures personal belongings thanks to lockable zips, the Croisière 50 bag has a charming and unique style...   26 cm x 26 cm x 50 cm , 1.8 kg Goyardine Canvas & Clamecy Cowhide...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## elizapav

Swanky said:


> I revealed mine here, it was $1765
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croisière 50 Bag and Varenne Continental Wallet reveal
> 
> 
> https://www.goyard.com/us_en/sac-croisiere-50.html Like a cocoon that transports, protects and secures personal belongings thanks to lockable zips, the Croisière 50 bag has a charming and unique style...   26 cm x 26 cm x 50 cm , 1.8 kg Goyardine Canvas & Clamecy Cowhide...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Thank you so much, love it! The white looks sporty and chic on you, hope you are enjoying it.


----------



## Swanky

Thanks @elizapav I’m enjoying it!


----------



## elizapav

Any other TPFers have the Varenne 3 in a color (other than the lovely white @Swanky has)? Did you end up purchasing the blue @chubbyxmonkey? Love their color but my Goyards are only White and Black and I am about to purchase this bag in a color and hope the maison has rectified the color transfer issues one hears about with the St. Louis straps (at least in older versions of the bag). Thanks so much!


----------



## elizapav

Any other TPFers have the Varenne 3 in a color (other than the lovely white @Swanky Did you end up purchasing the blue @chubbyxmonkey ?

Love their colors but my Goyards are only White and Black and I am about to purchase this bag in a color and hope the maison has rectified the color transfer issues one hears about with the St. Louis straps (at least in older versions of the bag). Thanks so much!

ETA: my SA wrote: “Darker colors will last longer with color transfer.” That actually has me more confused…


----------



## Swanky

Trying to follow! I’m LOVVVVVVING my white, I’ve been carrying it as a clutch the past 2 weeks. I’d love a couple more in colors. 

Not understanding color transfer on straps ?
I have a white, green, black and a grey Goyard, haven’t experienced color transfer. 


elizapav said:


> Any other TPFers have the Varenne 3 in a color (other than the lovely white @Swanky Did you end up purchasing the blue @chubbyxmonkey ?
> 
> Love their colors but my Goyards are only White and Black and I am about to purchase this bag in a color and hope the maison has rectified the color transfer issues one hears about with the St. Louis straps (at least in older versions of the bag). Thanks so much!
> 
> ETA: my SA wrote: “Darker colors will last longer with color transfer.” That actually has me more confused…


----------



## elizapav

Swanky said:


> Trying to follow! I’m LOVVVVVVING my white, I’ve been carrying it as a clutch the past 2 weeks. I’d love a couple more in colors.
> 
> Not understanding color transfer on straps ?
> I have a white, green, black and a grey Goyard, haven’t experienced color transfer.



Thanks @Swanky, it’s mentioned in other threads, mostly about St. Louis straps and the strap color melting or becoming waxlike. (I’ve never had an issue with white or black, but I’ve avoided color with Goyard mostly because of those stories!)

I did ask an SA and her response makes it seem it’s possible eventually, I think, but it was confusing to me. She said: “Darker colors will last longer with color transfer.” which concerns me for a colored cross body bag to wear in hot summer weather, I was finally going to try color!

Thanks for your reply, glad you’ve had no issues!!


----------



## Swanky

My boutique told me they’ve changed the process, St Louis handles shouldn’t do that anymore.


----------



## suemb

ETA: my SA wrote: “Darker colors will last longer with color transfer.” That actually has me more confused…
[/QUOTE]

My guess is that the SA was referring to color transfer onto the bag, such as blue denim rubbing on the outside of the bag. I have definitely seen color transfer from clothing rubbed on light colored canvas.


----------



## elizapav

suemb said:


> ETA: my SA wrote: “Darker colors will last longer with color transfer.” That actually has me more confused…



My guess is that the SA was referring to color transfer onto the bag, such as blue denim rubbing on the outside of the bag. I have definitely seen color transfer from clothing rubbed on light colored canvas.
[/QUOTE]

now that makes more sense, thank you. I did end up preordering the Varenne in a dark color! Will report back whenever it arrives…


----------



## elizapav

Swanky said:


> My boutique told me they’ve changed the process, St Louis handles shouldn’t do that anymore.



Hi @Swanky, I ended up purchasing the Varenne 3 in a color and I use it all the time. Great “grab and go,” I reach for it all the time. Ideal in the summer for me. I waited just under 2 weeks between placing my order before new stock came in and I received the bag. Love! (It’s new but I wear it with white and in heat and have had no issues with color transfer  though I am fairly careful)

If I bought in another color, I love your white (I have a white St. Louis but the Varenne has enough of a different function and style I could now justify the white)!

Thanks for all your help!!


----------

